# E60 CD player also Mp3 player????



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

04 e46s are...true for us too?? 

Yes I would test it out myself but I'm out of the country, wondering if I should burn an mp3 cd instead of a normal one...if thats true, then :bigpimp:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

need some help guys! 

yes/no 


bippity bump.


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

HFPST5 said:


> need some help guys!
> 
> yes/no
> 
> bippity bump.


From my experience in Europe, nope. Don't know if there is an update once I get the car in the US which I'm still waiting.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Dang it. That's not fair


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

HFPST5 said:


> Dang it. That's not fair


Just tried that this morning in my 2005 530i. No MP3 at all. System didn't recognize the MP3 disc.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------

